# Difference between Liquid chlorophyll & Floradix?



## mrscompgeek (Nov 15, 2007)

What is the difference in these two and which one would you have on hand after birth? My daughter is 7 months old and my midwife told me to have chlorophyll on hand at her birth. Well ended up I had a bad tear and lost alot of blood. My midwife told me to use floradix to build my blood count back up and add some iron. . They are both pretty expensive, so if you had just one at your next birth, which one would you use? Whats so great about liquid chlorophyll??


----------



## is it puppies? (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.energiseforlife.com/wordp...d-chlorophyll/
I have seen really really inexpensive but decent chlorophyll at organic grocery stores. It seems like iron would be a better option though. I take both prenatally (floravit and occasional chlorophyll) and it looks like the chlorophyll doesn't necessarily have the iron in it but is still an excellent blood builder.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

If I have this right, floradix has more things of value in it--it's an extract of a variety of plants containing iron and other blood building nutrients. Chlorophyll, as the pp said, contains no iron. Both formulas provide highly bio-available nutrients, which is one reason they are so effective and work so fast.

I know people who like chlorophyll, but I prefer floradix because of the iron. No, it ain't cheap, but if you are anemic in pregnancy or after (such as from a hemmorhage), the cost of floradix is really pretty cheap considering it can mean the difference between a few weeks of recovery of your strength, and a few months--if we're talking about pp hemmorhage; and in the case of pregnancy iron-deficiency anemia, again you have to weigh the cost against how you feel and the speed of fixing a problem.

But it is also possible to take the same herbs at a lower cost--most people find taking floradix simpler, but it's all about the plants used in the formula, which you could make yourself, or purchase separately--maybe save some money that way.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I prefer Floradix it contains a fluid extract of several plants and has a fairly absorbable type of iron ( iron gluconate) , chloroyphll is less expensive and I do find that more people will buy and use it prenatally they are not equals but it does seem that for what ever reason the chlorophyllin does work- here is an info page I like- (note if you eat greens or make green drinks you will get a wider range of nutrients-the supplement is usually a combo of copper salts)

http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/infocente.../chlorophylls/


----------



## loveneverfails (Feb 20, 2009)

I use a different iron supplement that works extremely well for me, and is quite a bit cheaper than Floradix. It's called Hematinic, it's made by Solgar and when I'm on it my levels are generally no lower than the mid 12s and quite often in the mid 13s. Hematinic is not plant based but is essentially the iron you'd get from liver without, say, having to eat liver. No unpleasant digestive tract side effects. I get mine on Amazon.


----------



## Annoia (Nov 16, 2003)

I used chlorophyll with my second birth (homebirth). My experience was positive.

My hemoglobin levels were low enough to risk me out of HB if I didn't get them up. By my next MW appointment my levels were out of the 'risk' range and well into the 'high' range.

I didn't bleed at all during birth.

I can't conclusively say that the chlorophyll caused my hemoglobin levels or lack of bleeding, but I am taking it this time around!

I haven't had any experience with the other supplements mentioned.


----------



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annoia* 
I used chlorophyll with my second birth (homebirth). My experience was positive.

My hemoglobin levels were low enough to risk me out of HB if I didn't get them up. By my next MW appointment my levels were out of the 'risk' range and well into the 'high' range.

I didn't bleed at all during birth.

I can't conclusively say that the chlorophyll caused my hemoglobin levels or lack of bleeding, but I am taking it this time around!

I haven't had any experience with the other supplements mentioned.

Did you have bleeding after the first birth?


----------



## Annoia (Nov 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaw/two* 
Did you have bleeding after the first birth?

Yes. Lots of big clots. And a really really painful fundal massage. According to my husband (I was a little out of it - no meds, but just overwhelmed by the experience) there was quite a bit of blood.

But it was a very quick hospital birth, and I can't remember how the placenta was delivered (pulled out or not). So I can't really say if bleeding is normal for me, or was due to the situation.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I have seen quite a difference in pphemorrhage rates in general if moms will supplement with either- unfortunately eating more veggies rarely gets done as routinely as taking a supplement will but eating more green veggies would be my all out best recommendation


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I considered both of these but ended up going with Hema-plex instead - http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Plus-H.../dp/B00014EFFQ .


----------

